
Is SQS down? - shashwat986
Amazon SQS: US (East) seems to be facing problems for me. Anyone else facing the same issues?
======
Artemis2
We're having issues with some of the Amazon APIs and the Console (500, 502
errors) right now in us-east-1 as well.

AWS Status Page: All green.

EDIT: SQS as well, no EC2 issues for us as it seems constrained to us-east-1a

------
thelamer
Finally some info, but seems like they downplayed it a bit :

7:28 AM PDT Between 6:47 AM and 7:10 AM PDT we experienced increased launch
failures for EC2 Instances, degraded EBS volume performance and connectivity
issues for some instances in a single Availability Zone in the US-EAST-1
Region. The issue has been resolved and the service is operating normally.

[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
bryanh
At Zapier we saw half the internet blip for a bit (us too), but it seems to
have been short lived. Approximately Jul 27, 2017 13:47:45 to Jul 27, 2017
13:59:33 (UTC).

------
dexterdog
There was a network outage in one of the useast1 AZs at 1:53pm utc for about
10 minutes. I had a db instance that was totally unreachable during that time.

------
actuator
We saw intermittent errors but it has been fine since the last 10 minutes

------
gildas
I confirm I am getting sporadic HTTP 503 responses for about 30 minutes.

Edit: it seems it's fixed.

------
jancurn
same here, our systems running in US East are behaving weird

------
dlb_
We lost the VPC VPN from around 9:55am until 10:15am EST.

------
berdario
Jira and Heroku seemed to have had issues due to this

------
m4tthumphrey
Trello seemed to be affected also

